# i need some goals



## plectrum (Mar 13, 2006)

I want to set myself some goals but im not sure what to set myself. Theres heaps of situations where I feel shy and I have no idea where to start. Mabey just going out and saying hi to people would be a good goal, but im not sure. Should I take it one goal at a time or think of them all first and them do them? One thing I really want to do is stop being so nervous around girls, but I have no idea how I would do that because I go to an all guys school. What would be really good was if there was a course that told you what goals to do or something. Anyway so does anyone have any goals to recommend?


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2006)

hey what's up,

If you wanna get better with girls trying looking at the djbootcamp on http://www.sosuave.com in the discussion forum. I can't even tell you how much that site has changed my thoughts on dealing with girls. I'm no don juan but I know what to do when the chance prevents itself. MAKE A MOVE, see it as a learning experience and if you don't perform that great critque what you did RATIONALLY rather than beating yourself up with negative thoughts.....check it out for yourself.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

yeah nice site. but the KING of dating gurus is David DeAngelo. If you got shareware then you can download his stuff off the net or go to his webpage to get free daily newsletters telling you all about it. I look back on it now and it opened my eyes to a lot of stuff because not only does he teach about women and the whole attraction thing but he also has many many many deep rooted things in which i'm sure you'll find fascinating.

as far as goal setting. your the only one who can make your goals. goals are only useful if you start at a point and grow. it's best that your ow personal goals come first and no one elses. what are you interested in learning about? if it's women, then there you go. there is a goal. that is kind of where i started and i expanded from that in my own personal experience.


----------



## On the way (Feb 9, 2006)

if you believe in God, you can ask Him for help in goal-setting...? I've tried that, with some success.


----------



## skigirl81 (Nov 12, 2004)

You may want to start with a small goal.. Like saying Hi to someone... and then a bigger goal will present itself as you go along.. 

Goal evolution! :lol 

Nuthin' wrong with baby steps


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

yeah it works because that's just how it is naturally. his stuff is good because it tests your limits and makes you question your possiblities, and not just with women but many personal challenges. if it can make you think possitively then it can make you grow.


----------

